# HELP-canning overflow mess



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I had a large pot of tomato sauce cooking down. I went outside and it overflowed - a lot. Then the overflow got cooked on the stove top. It is now black, charred cement on my stove. It looks like the inside of an oven when a pie overflows and gets burned on.
How do I clean this up? Thanks
Joanie


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

First, I'd try spraying it with something like Bam- Easy-Off.... Soak a towel in hot water, and lay it over the area... that might help soften it.... If all else fails, I bet oven cleaner would work.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I will try it. You are extra helpful to me today Metagirrl. Thanks again.
Joanie


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Just sprinkle lots of baking soda all over the stove top and pour a little water over it to make up a toothpaste-consistency paste. Then leave it for a couple hours. When you come back to it with a wet dish cloth, you'll be able to just wipe up the mess, no scrubbing at all.


----------

